

Together, Google Glass & MYO Bring Bionic Humans Closer Than You Think - SparksZilla
http://refer.ly/together-google-glass-the-myo-could-change-things-forever/c/8a498d8a81d111e2bfbf22000a1db8fa

======
veb
Am I the only one who really found that hard to read? Felt like the UI was all
over the place. :-/

~~~
dmor
We're working on readability a whole bunch right now so if you have anything
in particular that made it difficult let us know - danielle@refer.ly

~~~
kmfrk
Relevant CSS rules:

    
    
        1. { text-shadow: none; }
        
        2. width/max-width: (something that results in 66 characters per line)
        
        3. { font: 16px/1.5em Georgia; /** or 14px/1.5em */ }
        
        4. a { text-decoration: underline; color: #333; }
    

Apply at least the three latter to the article text and see if it helps.

~~~
dmor
Awesome, I'll ship some fixes as soon as traffic dies down a bit from this
post

